# Innova or Nature's Variety Raw Instinct?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It's soo much easier to feed our fuzz butt healthfully... b/c we don't have to argue with their tastebuds huh? I'm also bad about feeding my kids the very best... as I sit down to pop and chocolate bars lol!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would feed EVO


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So he doesn't need to be on puppy food anymore? I am feeding Natural Balance right now so I didn't have to worry about when to stop puppy food.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I food feed Evo,as well.My golden loves it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love Prairie, but of the grain free, I prefer EVO...


----------



## jessiebuck (Mar 20, 2008)

I was told that EVO is too high in fat for a Golden??

I want to switch them off Royal Canin to either EVO or Innova. I have a 22 month old male that weighs 100lbs and a 12 month old female that weighs 80 lbs.

Which one would be better?


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I have my 5 month old on the large breed Innova puppy formula.... He's doing great. He also gets two squirts of salmon oil in his food each day to help his coat.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Both foods are good!.I like evo better!.Another food that is grain free is Wellness Core that is not as high in fat/protein as evo


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

jessiebuck said:


> I was told that EVO is too high in fat for a Golden??
> 
> I want to switch them off Royal Canin to either EVO or Innova. I have a 22 month old male that weighs 100lbs and a 12 month old female that weighs 80 lbs.
> 
> Which one would be better?


Another huge fan of Evo here. The to high in fat for a golden thing is kind of ridiculous to me. While it does have higher fat content than grain foods it in turn obviously has far fewer carbs. The for a golden thing is even more confusing. Perhaps someones experience has to do with the fact that EVO has far more calories per cup than most other foods so if fed the same portions and everything else being constant a dog would gain weight. Mine's on EVO and she's 65 lbs of muscle but she/we are also big exerciser as well.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've fed both. Augie didn't like the EVO (either flavor) as much as the Instinct. I prefer the Instinct as it doesn't have potato. Also, Instinct currently has 3 flavors coming out with more soon so it is easier for me to rotate the proteins.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I feed both..... Mine like either of them.....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Once your dog is over 4 months, they really don't need a puppy food.

Just be sure to switch over foods very slowly so you don't start the loose stools cycle.

I begin by adding a 1/4 cup for a week, then 1/2 for 4-5 days, then 3/4 for 4-5 days, .... taking that amount out of the old food until they are completely on the new food.

Good luck.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Riley LOVES Innova Large Beed Puppy she is about 35 lbs and very muscular and lean. One thing I would suggest is to stay away from anything that contains byproducts, I just finished reading the book "Food dogs die for" by Ann Martin, it's not for the weak stomach! Also don't switch food too fast, it might hurt the pup's tummy. Start with 25% new food for a week then 50% the next week then 75% the next etc... I hope you find something your pup likes! I also feed my 8 year old Caniade, she loves it too! They have an "All life stages" food that can be fed to puppies and even healthy senior dogs.


----------

